# Hethersett Railway Station. Norwich , Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2010)

Hethersett Railway Station was opened in 1845, on the Norwich to London Main Line, along with a few small Intermediate Stations along the Line, it was closed in 1966 and the Platforms subsequently removed although the Main Line runs through, still to this Day. I viisited with Team M02W!. This is the Booking Room, still with lovely Green Paint!

 You can see the Booking Hall Hatch above the Table, Desk whatever it is!

 Must have been lovely in here on a Cold Winters Night!



 Looking out from the Station to the Line outside!









/013_8.jpg[/img][/url]

/image.php?u=canaryfootball2&i=014_7.jpg]




[/url]/images/canaryfootball2/014_7.jpg[/img][/url]



 Exterior Shots





 Buffers at the end of the Head Shunt





 Crossing Keepers House







Thanks for looking


----------



## Labb (Apr 11, 2010)

Great pictures, Black Shuck. I was trying to find this station some weeks ago, but I could not find it. I was told it was on the other side of the main road.


----------



## manof2worlds (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's a few of mine from today and a previous visit from last year


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2010)

manof2worlds said:


> Here's a few of mine from today and a previous visit from last year



Nice work ther M02W!, Cheers Labb, it is indeed next to the Main Road


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent work Blackshuck and Manoftwoworlds!!

Love the booking room shots with the green paint, nice to see so much original decor and fittings still in place and no signs of vandelism!!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks N.B, this reminded me very much of Planet Farm for some reason! Natural Decay instead of Chavtastic!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Apr 11, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks N.B, this reminded me very much of Planet Farm for some reason! Natural Decay instead of Chavtastic!



Yes, I remember Planet farm well!! Seeing as you were in the vacinity I bet you were tempted for a second look!!!! ;o)

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2010)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Yes, I remember Planet farm well!! Seeing as you were in the vacinity I bet you were tempted for a second look!!!! ;o)
> 
> No chance N.B, its too Dangerous.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice one! The kids shoes on the mantle are adequately creepy!


----------



## TK421 (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to live there! Really great find, outwardly the back of the building looks OK-ish, but the front facing the track and the booking office are just superb!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 13, 2010)

We thought that as well TK.


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 13, 2010)

such a treat to see a small railway station building in still intact and in such good preservation in places. Really good shots there. Maybe BR at the time mothballed the buildings in case they wanted to rebuild the station or maybe just to use as secure lineside storage.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 13, 2010)

I dont know about that actually Sheep.The Station was closed in 1966 and the Platforms have been Removed.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2010)

Excellent find, guys. Some cracking pics too. 
Love the green paintwork and that gorgeous red brick.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for that your Foxiness!


----------



## hydealfred (May 8, 2010)

Excellent site - nice pics and some superb original features. Well done.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that Hydeal! It was one of the best Old Stations I have been in!


----------

